# Prank call turned bad



## granfire (Dec 9, 2012)

The nurse who fielded the prank call at the hospital where the Duchess of Cambridge was staying was found dead.

This has now prompted investigations on both ends of the call and the radio personal involved has been put on leave.

I did not read the articles, but it seems one has to assume the poor woman committed suicide?

But even then I am a little baffled as to the reason the investigations popped up.

I mean, the impersonation was pretty bad and the information the nurse passed along did not seem to go past anything the tabloids had not already put forth.

What a terrible thing to evolve from this situation, my heart goes out to the family of the nurse.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a big story here. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-found-dead-in-suspected-suicide-8393289.html

My local paper http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...o_their_jobs__out_of_respect__for_dead_nurse/

She was from Mangalore, India, not a native English speaker and couldn't necessarily tell a 'bad' English accent from a good one.
It seems the radio presenters have been warned before about their calls when they tricked a 14 year old girl into confessing she'd been raped.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

The press reports do make it seem likely that she killed herself.
I'm going to suggest that it's likely she had a history of psychiatric issues in the past, and this event pushed her over the edge, as it were.
A sad event, no matter what the causes.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2012)

There should be some minor punishment to them for trying to get medical info. to which they were not entitled via fraud, but holding them accountable for her death is unfair.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

arnisador said:


> There should be some minor punishment to them for trying to get medical info. to which they were not entitled via fraud, but holding them accountable for her death is unfair.



That's just it. You're talking about not one, but TWO countries, neither of which is the US. What are the confidentiality laws in those countries? I have no idea, personally.

Here in the US, where HIPPA can be more than a little draconian at times, saying "Pt A is here, doing well, and visiting hours are X" isn't a violation. Now, we also offer people the option of being "silent", which means the only response you're likely to get is "WHo? Never heard of them..."


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually there's three countries involved, Mrs Saldana was Indian, a very different culture from the UK and Australia as well as the US. The British police are involved, there are a number of Parliamentary Acts that give patients strong protection on confidentiality issues. There's laws on Telecommunications as well as the Human Rights Act. It seems Australia has a law on recording people where you must tell them they are being recorded. 
The radio station says the broadcasters have 'bad accents' I've read in other articles that they don't in fact have strong accents and do sound English, enough at least to fool an Indian nurse who can speak excellent English as well as understand it but not distinguish accents.

http://news.yahoo.com/australian-radio-chair-station-reviewing-policy-123130219.html

Did she have mental problems? If so we won't know until the inquest, however she may have felt she was going to be up on disciplinary action, facing the loss of her job (which could mean leaving the UK) as well as facing criminal charges, the last was probably unlikely but possible enough to upset someone badly. 

The reaction in Australia has been very strong by all accounts against the two presenters, if so they may have trouble finding work as I think the radio station will probably let them go, it doesn't seem the sort of place to stand by them. We'll see.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 10, 2012)

I understand that she was an Indian national, but do you really think there would be any Indian laws applicable to an event that took place in the UK and Australia?
I've heard the recordings, and while I am not English, I did live there for 4 years and frankly I couldn't tell they weren't English.


----------



## granfire (Dec 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Actually there's three countries involved, Mrs Saldana was Indian, a very different culture from the UK and Australia as well as the US. The British police are involved, there are a number of Parliamentary Acts that give patients strong protection on confidentiality issues. There's laws on Telecommunications as well as the Human Rights Act. It seems Australia has a law on recording people where you must tell them they are being recorded.
> The radio station says the broadcasters have 'bad accents' I've read in other articles that they don't in fact have strong accents and do sound English, enough at least to fool an Indian nurse who can speak excellent English as well as understand it but not distinguish accents.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/australian-radio-chair-station-reviewing-policy-123130219.html
> ...



Well, those blokes you cooked up this prank, being repeat offenders, need to suffer the consequences.

I did hear the phone call and it really seemed benign as to what the nurse told about the duchess, seemed like the tabloids had that information already in print, as well as the regular media. 
Aside from the ridicule she has probably suffered, I find it tragic to lose a life over this.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I understand that she was an Indian national, but do you really think there would be any Indian laws applicable to an event that took place in the UK and Australia?
> I've heard the recordings, and while I am not English, I did live there for 4 years and frankly I couldn't tell they weren't English.




No I wasn't meaning as to the laws but that she was an Indian national so if she'd lost her job she would have to leave the country too perhaps without her fmaily as I don't know their status, which could have contributed to her state of mind. I think though that her family could well sue someone, 'who' would be the interesting bit, if they could afford it. The Indian government could also make a diplomatic complaint over it more likely to the Australians rather than the British but maybe both. I can see lawyers in all three countries rubbing their hands as this develops, someone will make a case out of it, probably adding to the family's woes rather than anything good coming of it. It could, I imagine, go to the Court of Human Rights if someone is high flying enough as the Human Rights Act is one of the laws that has been broken by recording her without telling her.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 10, 2012)

It's certainly true that the only people who will see anything positive in this is the lawyers.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

What I do dislike is what I've just seen on the news, the two Australian presenters weeping and wailing on television about being heartbroken etc. It smacks of them trying to save their careers. The station's PR people must be working overtime. I'm sorry but there's no way they are 'heartbroken'. It looks like they are setting up their defence before any legal proceedings come about, it's very distasteful to see them crying on television, a dignified silence after a proper apology would have been better. They look like they think it's all about them. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20662358

Also on the news was the nurse's family in India who said she would 'have felt deeply shamed at her mistake in taking the call'.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think they should be charged in the death of the nurse.  They had no way of knowing this would be what set the woman off to commit suicidde.  Australia DOES have laws about recording calls when both sides do not know the call is being recorded, though they are rarely enforced.  Charge them with breaking those laws.  There is a reason for those laws, start enforcing them.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> I don't think they should be charged in the death of the nurse. They had no way of knowing this would be what set the woman off to commit suicidde. Australia DOES have laws about recording calls when both sides do not know the call is being recorded, though they are rarely enforced. Charge them with breaking those laws. There is a reason for those laws, start enforcing them.




I agree they shouldn't be charged with the death of the nurse, I also think they should shut up and stay off the air with their wailing. I think the police are still investigating what happened and we haven't had the Coroner's verdict yet so things will be quiet for a while.


----------



## granfire (Dec 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> What I do dislike is what I've just seen on the news, the two Australian presenters weeping and wailing on television about being heartbroken etc. It smacks of them trying to save their careers. The station's PR people must be working overtime. I'm sorry but there's no way they are 'heartbroken'. It looks like they are setting up their defence before any legal proceedings come about, it's very distasteful to see them crying on television, a dignified silence after a proper apology would have been better. They look like they think it's all about them.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20662358
> 
> Also on the news was the nurse's family in India who said she would 'have felt deeply shamed at her mistake in taking the call'.



I hope that they feel every bit of what they proclaim they do.

They should.

But yeah, they also should be silent now.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 10, 2012)

Why not blame the hospital administration for not having a procedure in place for guests of this nature? There have been prank calls for decades on radio.

The radio company apparently called the Hospital several times before airing and they did not return the calls. 

Looks like a witch hunt to me...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

jezr74 said:


> Why not blame the hospital administration for not having a procedure in place for guests of this nature? There have been prank calls for decades on radio.
> 
> The radio company apparently called the Hospital several times before airing and they did not return the calls.
> 
> Looks like a witch hunt to me...



Hardly a witch hunt more the presenters milking a situation. The hospital (which is private one not NHS) should have screening on calls however the presenters have a history of inappropriate calling hence the official warnings the station was on. I can't think why it would be amusing to phone up a hospital anyway, it's childish and not very funny, the presenters are making a living by fooling people and making idiots of them so when something comes back to bite them in the bum they shouldn't be surprised that there's a backlash. This sort of 'prank' only appeals to numpties.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a tragedy. However, I don't think it should be getting the publicity it's getting compared to other events. Over a million people commit suicide each year, and at least 4000 per year in the UK. Why do they have to go crazy over this one, especially since she has kids who almost definitely don't want to get caught up in all this, but probably will? Is it just because they impersonated the royal family? If so charge them for fraud, but don't involve her.
Also, here's an article where the family and friend blame the phone call: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...d-blame-prank-deejays-death-article-1.1216672
This is an article saying that the family (and friend) blames the prank call, and want to bring justice to them, but it says a couple things that would imply a:the family wants to grieve, not bring justice the way its being done right now and b: there was more involved then just the prank call.



> They feel they need this time together and alone, away from the media, Finnegan said.






> While hospital officials did not reprimand Saldanha for falling for the hoax, she was devastated by the embarrassment





> Sandy Kaye, a spokesman for the station the deejays work for, 2Day FM, suggested Saldanha had suffered from depression.



So her children and husband don't want to be disturbed by the media, she wasn't in fear of losing her job or something similar, even though she did feel shame about it, and she may have had depression before hand. However, the media is going crazy over it, and people are blaming it purely on her stress, shame and worry from the incident, while completely ignoring her not getting in trouble and possible psychological history? How exactly is that fair to her, her (immediate) family, or the deejays who know, even if deemed innocent, have to live with the guilt that they may have been the sole cause of someones death for the rest of their lives? 

P.S. Sorry for the long rant, but I absolutely hate it when people blow things up/out of proportion, even though it helps almost no one involved to do so.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Hardly a witch hunt more the presenters milking a situation. The hospital (which is private one not NHS) should have screening on calls however the presenters have a history of inappropriate calling hence the official warnings the station was on. I can't think why it would be amusing to phone up a hospital anyway, it's childish and not very funny, the presenters are making a living by fooling people and making idiots of them so when something comes back to bite them in the bum they shouldn't be surprised that there's a backlash. This sort of 'prank' only appeals to numpties.



It's presented in Australia differently to how it's presented in UK I'd say, in Aus the DJs are devastated. And knowing the personalities of the DJs, they are not malicious people. They are even wanting to meet the family of the woman out of respect and to give them closure and allow for them to finish their grieving. The history of inappropriate calls would be extensive, that's what prank calling is about, some are better than others. But I'd say nearly every prime time radio slot DJs do this and have been doing it for years.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> This is a tragedy. However, I don't think it should be getting the publicity it's getting compared to other events. Over a million people commit suicide each year, and at least 4000 per year in the UK. Why do they have to go crazy over this one, especially since she has kids who almost definitely don't want to get caught up in all this, but probably will? Is it just because they impersonated the royal family? If so charge them for fraud, but don't involve her.
> Also, here's an article where the family and friend blame the phone call: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...d-blame-prank-deejays-death-article-1.1216672
> This is an article saying that the family (and friend) blames the prank call, and want to bring justice to them, but it says a couple things that would imply a:the family wants to grieve, not bring justice the way its being done right now and b: there was more involved then just the prank call.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure that everyone has taken this too far, the station has a history of 'prank' calls that have gone wrong, the rape admisson by the 14 year old, the 'prank' call by them to a young girl telling her to confront her mother who was sleeping with the girl's boyfriend. That's one reason there a tumult about this. 
We don't actually know the hospital wasn't going to discipline here, they say they weren't now but if she wasn't dead? It's a business and they don't want to look bad, we don't know what was actually said by management at the time, one reason the police are investigating. Speculating she may have a history of mental health problems is wrong, it's wrong who ever does it which I'm afraid Kempodisciple is as guilty of as any of the press. You assume a lot about the hospital and of the nurse's mental state. 
The article cited in the post quotes the Daily Mail which means you have to take it with a very large pinch of salt ie the 'best friend' probably doesn't exist etc. The Daily Fail likes to make things up to sensationalise or berate, I'd ignore anything that came from them.

Wait for the Coroner's court and the inquest before deciding she was depressed or that the hosptial didn't pressure her.

Is it out of proportion, perhaps in non Commonwealth countries it is but it's something that affects the security of the Royal Family so here it will be a big story.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

jezr74 said:


> It's presented in Australia differently to how it's presented in UK I'd say, in Aus the DJs are devastated. And knowing the personalities of the DJs, they are not malicious people. They are even wanting to meet the family of the woman out of respect and to give them closure and allow for them to finish their grieving. The history of inappropriate calls would be extensive, that's what prank calling is about, some are better than others. But I'd say nearly every prime time radio slot DJs do this and have been doing it for years.



So making a 14 year old girl confess she'd been raped at 12 isn't malicious? Telling a girl her mother was sleeping with the girl's boyfriend isn't malicious? It's just fun then.......
they have official warning against them and the station for the type of prank calls they made. yeah I bet they are heartbroken....at losing their careers.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 10, 2012)

Before the unfortunate events unfolded, people were having a laugh about it. Not as an assault on the deceased, but as prank in general.

It's like the old saying "It's all fun and games until someone looses an eye".

The media are having a field day on both sides of the globe, with much being contradictory.
http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...acintha-saldanha/story-e6frfmq9-1226534040709 

It's my opinion they would not intentionally prank call with an objective for someone to end their life. And that is the tragic result of something that would have been considered just low brow radio humor.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> So making a 14 year old girl confess she'd been raped at 12 isn't malicious? Telling a girl her mother was sleeping with the girl's boyfriend isn't malicious? It's just fun then.......
> they have official warning against them and the station for the type of prank calls they made. yeah I bet they are heartbroken....at losing their careers.



That particular incident wasn't these two DJs, they guy that did that one is an absolute tool "shock jock" and is nothing like these guys... may have been the same radio station though, I do recall this about 12 months ago vaguely, and I think it sparked an investigation into the young girls well being.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest I can't see what's funny about pretending to be the Queen and asking about the Duchess of Cambridge's health, there's no comedy value in that. If they'd phoned a pizza takeaway pretending to be the Queen perhaps it might have been funnier but really it's quite childish. Not many were laughing before the nurse died because it simply wasn't funny, we have real comedians to make us laugh not amateurs filling in air time. 
I'm sure they didn't mean this to end in someones death, I don't support having them blamed for her death but surely they must realise that 'prank calls' can and do go wrong, yet they seem shocked that it has. 
My main complaint is them coming on to the television crying and saying how bad it is for them, that they are heartbroken etc, it's nonsense, they should apologise sincerely then shut up. It's not about them, they are perpetuating the story which will quieten down here as the police investigate because the press cannot report anything about the case if there's to be criminal charges. As I said, we should all wait for the Coroner's verdict and then see what going on but really those two need to shut up.


----------



## K-man (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel sad for the family of the nurse but IMHO this has been blown out of proportion because of the unexpected and unfortunate death.  However these presenters do NOT have history.  Another guy called Kyle Sandilands did the lie detector interview and that went down like a lead balloon. He was employed by the same radio station but that is the only link.


> The revelations were made during a segment in which the now 14-year-old was strapped to a lie detector and asked by her mother about her sex life.
> 
> 
> The controversial segment led to a huge public backlash against the show's hosts - Kyle Sandilands and Jackie Henderson.
> ...


This type of prank interview is staple for a lot of shows including the top ranking TV show, 'The Chaser'.  Where an unauthorised recording is made it requires permission from the party recorded before it can be used and the station claims it tried to contact the hospital.  In the early stages it seemed like a harmless bit of fun. Even Prince Charles thought it funny. I believe the presenters concerned are genuinely remorseful and I feel sorry for them as well as the family and friends of the nurse.  Sometimes it is impossible to foresee the consequences of our actions and I believe this is the situation here.  A tragic outcome from what started out as a bit of fun.

(For what it's worth, the impersonation was terrible. Sounded nothing like the Queen.  The presenters were surprised when their call was transferred.)

  :asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's not the call so much as the presenters behaviour since, they should have said they were sorry then shut up, their crying all over the place was wrong, it was like they were thinking it was all about them. They even said they weren't responsible for it going out that someone else made the decision to broadcast it. There was a situation here where some broadcasters phoned a celebrity up here on a prank call where they told him that his grandaughter had slept with one of them, it upset the celebrity a lot as it did the public, we don't really have the same sense of humour here when it comes to 'prank' calls. This may be one of the reasons people aren't happy about it here.

_No one knows yet _whether she committed suicide and if she did why so the presenters weeping everywhere,it has overtones of their PR people telling them to 'look sorry', as I've said before, we should wait until the inquest to see what the Coroner's verdict is before deciding who or what is to blame if there is any. The presenters should shut up they just look as if they are milking it. As for the accent, my Gurkha shift partner says he heard it and while he speaks and understands English very well, accents are difficult and he wouldn't have known it wasn't the Queen so it's unlikely that the nurse, an Indian national would have been able to tell either so that isn't any excuse on the part of the presenters.
To be honest it doesn't matter whether it's the station or the presenters who have the history, the station let them broadcast their inaneness so are responsible for what goes out.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 12, 2012)

Probably would never have happened if the bloody media weren't so obsessed with the Royals.
I think the media possibly over estimate just how much the general public care about the day to day lives of the Royal family.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 12, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> Probably would never have happened if the bloody media weren't so obsessed with the Royals.
> I think the media possibly over estimate just how much the general public care about the day to day lives of the Royal family.


And if not, then people care too much about their lives. 

And Tez-as for the Deejays 'weeping' about it, they have every right to weep, they may have killed someone _by accident._ And if it really is just because of the PR then don't blame them, everyone in a position like that is forced to listen to the PR, and I would still guess they are as sad as they claim, they just wouldn't have shown it as openly otherwise. 

Also, as far as the station having the history and should have known better, as K-man said, many radio stations do similar things. Sometimes worse then that, if you dont look at the unknown consequences. So why should they not have played it while all the other ones play their prank calls? 

Once again, I think it's horrible that the media is making such a huge deal out of it, even if it did involve the amazing and incredible royal family in such a horrible thing they shouldnt have to dirty themselves by being involved in. It doesn't matter whose fault it is, if they feel remorse, if they reacted properly, or who was involved, there was absolutely no reason for them to cause more pain for the family by making it into a big spectacle that the family did not want to be involved in.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 12, 2012)

How can they have killed her by accident? We don't know how she died or even what caused her death. They didn't accidently do anything. what they did may have contributed to her state of mind IF she killed herself, but they didn't accidentally kill her. What they did may have cause a chain reaction ie the hospital reprimanding her etc which made her feel she had no choice, IF she killed herself. What those two can do is get a cup of man up and stop whinging. They aren't in any position where they can do nothing other than what the PR tells them to do, they can turn round and say 'no we'll handle this with *dignity' *and then shut up.
 I didn't actually expect Australians to act like American celebrities crying everywhere, I'd have expected a straight forward apology for anything they _may _have done that contributed or in anyway caused her death, done in a tasteful subdued way to show they were really sorry and not merely sorry for themselves. If you make prank calls you have to be aware that one of a couple of things can happen, that it isn't actually funny and you end up looking a fool or someone on the end of the phone gets hurt. To think you can get away with it everytime is fooling yourself.

Incidentally it seems the family do want to part of the media circus, they have been filmed going to the hospital and have given interviews to a lot of the media.

While many of us think having a Queen as head of state is a good idea for us and our democracy very few of us actually want such a large Royal family and even fewer of us think they are amazing or incredible, a good many of them, in fact most, are useless hangers on and would be better sent out to earn a living.

The furore here has died down because as soon as the police are involved the media has to pipe down as much of what is going on becomes sub judice. We'll have to wait for the Inquest which opens tomorrow.


----------



## billc (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, did you say they didn't go to an NHS hospital...



> The hospital (which is private one not NHS)



Why didn't they go to an NHS hospital?


----------



## granfire (Dec 12, 2012)

billc said:


> I'm sorry, did you say they didn't go to an NHS hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't they go to an NHS hospital?



It has not a damn thing to do with anything.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2012)

granfire said:


> It has not a damn thing to do with anything.



This was my guess too.


----------



## CanuckMA (Dec 12, 2012)

billc said:


> I'm sorry, did you say they didn't go to an NHS hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't they go to an NHS hospital?



My first guess would be to not over burden the public system by shutting down parts of a floor because of the security detail.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think the name of the Hospital may give it away....full name is _King Edward VII Hospital For Officers. _Usually known just as_ The King Edward VII. 

_National Health Hopsital are often used by Royals, the Queen Mother was in Aberdeen Royal Infirmary a couple of times. Prince Edwards daughter was born in a NHS hosptial and she was also in a specialist neo natal NHS unit, when she broke her arm recently it was also treated in an NHS hospital.


Don't read too much into whether the Duchess of Kent is in a private or NHS hospital, don't make it into a 'political' thing, it's bad enough someone is dead without using the barely cold body of a nurse to make a point which is of no relevance to this at all.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20710644

From the preliminary day of the Inquest in the Coroners Court.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 13, 2012)

> The Australian Communications and Media Authority will consider whether the licensee complied with its licence conditions and the Commercial Radio Codes of Practice.



If the inquest found that no laws were broken, and everything was in line with codes of practice in AUS and UK and the DJs were not at fault. 

Would that change anyone's view on the events that happened?


----------



## CanuckMA (Dec 13, 2012)

No.

It's still stupid and not funny. Shortly after my age moved in the 2 digit range, I started wonderin what was so funny with calling someone to make fun of them. And to do it on the radio is even worse.


----------



## granfire (Dec 13, 2012)

I am somewhat undecided.

There is the stupid prank call, that's something you do in college on a frat dare, when half or 3/4 drunk....(or you work for a sleezy tabloid paper)
Yes, it did made me chuckle, because it was so terribly bad, and I am not even talking about the accent....

However, no matter what they will find out or have done, I am totally astonished. I know, the poor woman would have never lived it down, being the nurse to fall for this stupid prank, but for crying out loud, it was no reason to kill herself over. 
Especially not since, heck, the tabloids had that type of information already it seemed to me. 

So I suppose I would still feel the same confusion as I did when I first heard about the nurse being found dead.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well looks like the hospital staff are partially to blame as well according to her notes left behind.

Is interesting how divided people are over it, I think your right, it confuses people how to think about it.

What's is a reputable UK news site, I'd like to see if they report the same findings?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2012)

jezr74 said:


> Well looks like the hospital staff are partially to blame as well according to her notes left behind.
> 
> Is interesting how divided people are over it, I think your right, it confuses people how to think about it.
> 
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...l-left-three-notes-inquest-hears-8412585.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...l-nurse-suicide-note-criticised-hospital.html


As I said before I think it's very likely the hospital did threaten to or perhaps actually did discipline her with the effect of her fearing for her job and ultimately her staying in the country. I believe the whole thing escalated from the hoax call onward. It's likely that the Palace had words with the hospital about it's security, despite Charles making a joke about it we don't actually know that much about the pregnancy etc perhaps there's more to know than what the media have been told. It is a security lapse, quite a serious one so I can't see anyone just smiling and thinking it's alright. The hospital's reputation has been damaged and perhaps blame was being laid at the nurse's door. 
Prank calls are just infantile to be honest, it's for a young teenage market or those who think like young teenagers. Perhaps if they'd done one as the Queen phoning Battersea Dog's Home asking about corgis it might have been funnier but phoning a hospital? I can't see any laughs there. I'm sure the two presenters are somewhat upset but they also have no dignity nor compassion if they think weeping on the television is the right thing to do. Their motives were to humiliate someone or make fun of them not to lead to anyone's death. *If *the call has led to the nurse's death they didn't kill her but what they did would have lead to her death. Now whether you can make that stick legally I don't know, it will depend on the Coroner's verdict.


----------



## K-man (Dec 14, 2012)

The next part of this sad saga is that the presenters have been relocated to safe houses because of death threats to them and other staff of the radio station.


----------



## granfire (Dec 14, 2012)

K-man said:


> The next part of this sad saga is that the presenters have been relocated to safe houses because of death threats to them and other staff of the radio station.



oye veh....


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2012)

K-man said:


> The next part of this sad saga is that the presenters have been relocated to safe houses because of death threats to them and other staff of the radio station.



I'm guessing the 'type' who listens to their radio show are also prone to over reacting, if they are guilty of something criminal then the law will sort it, if it's not illegal but morally wrong then I imagine they'll lose their careers, but death threats are stupid and I'd suggest those making them try phoning Syria to threaten and perhaps even try to carry them out on the President there! At this point no one outside the police and the Coroner's Office has any idea of what the situation is, some people are just attention seeking morons with too much time on their hands.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 14, 2012)

Trial by Media.

I think it's all ridiculous, but really not surprised. We see this happen over and over, there should be laws of conduct or responsibility with media for "enticing" reactions. The irony here is it starting on radio, almost bitter sweet, but also shows they are not safe from themselves and will turn on each other.


----------

